# Compose Yourself



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

"Join the fun as a group of kids meet some of the great composers of the past in this humorous, yet educational program. It's a great way to introduce your students to the musical styles of the past through the music of Mozart, Bach, Strauss, Beethoven and Brahms along with some contemporary music your kids will relate to."

This musical is criminally underrated. I want Disney•Pixar to make a film out of this. :'P


----------

